# Bow huntin



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I got to go monday evening.Went to s spot in a bottom between 2 cutovers and on the edege of some big woods.climbed up in my summit and went to sleep.(3rd shift this week)Wont long after my nap 3 does came in ,I picked out the big one then...wait...you have to be at work in a couple hours.Passed on that one then a small buck about 12" 6 point walked in.I told him not to come any closer I didn't need the temptation.Well he walked within 20 yrds and turned broadside.Hummmm.You just want to die tonight don't cha.Walks to 10 yards...broadside!Poor unsuspecting deer. Walks to 8 yards.NO NO I'm not going to do it! circled around behind me then up the hill to the cut over.WHEW that was close!Hopefully he'll be bigger next year. Can't wait to go back.

Chriscustom.


----------



## oldsnow (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the post, sounds like you had a good relaxing day.


----------

